# Gleichrichter im Umrichter zum zweiten Mal explodiert



## DJMetro (7 Oktober 2015)

Moin,
bei einem Kunden ist jetzt wieder nach knapp 1,5 Jahren der Eingangsgleichrichter des Frequenzumrichters "explodiert". Kann sich jemand erklären wie das möglich ist? 

Andi


----------



## Matze001 (7 Oktober 2015)

230VAC oder 400VAC Eingang?

Hatte es mal, dass ich in einer Anlage einen "Lebenden Sternpunkt" hatte, also ein Sternpunkt der nirgends mit dem Neutralleiter verbunden war.
Ist nicht aufgefallen, bis mal ein 230V Umrichter anlief und die schwächeren gegrillt hat. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DJMetro (7 Oktober 2015)

Sind 400VAC. In dem Schrank ist nur ein Umrichter vorhanden.


----------



## Verpolt (7 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Wird mit diesem FU beim Abremsen/Stoppen Energie aufgenommen? (ähnlich Dynamo)

Die Energie füllt den Zwischenkreis. Wirds zuviel und es ist kein Bremswiderstand integriert/extern angeschlossen, dann kann Sylvester gefeiert werden.


----------



## DJMetro (7 Oktober 2015)

Der Motor ist ein 67kW Mischermotor und läuft normal mit einer Rampe runter. Bremswiderstand ist nicht vorhanden. Ich kenne es eigentlich so, wenn die Spannung zu hoch werden sollte, regelt der FU selbst nach und verlängert die Rampe. Den letzten Tausch hat ein Techniker vom Hersteller direkt gemacht und das auch nicht bemängelt.

Andi


----------



## Verpolt (7 Oktober 2015)

Nimm mal den Fall an, daß der Mischermotor in Bewegung ist. (67Kw!) 
Reglerfreigabe wird weggenommen. (Not-Aus, Stromaussfall...)
Schnellstopprampe aktiv, wenn noch Saft das ist oder der Motor trudelt aus.
Rampenverlängerung ist imho zeitlich begrenzt.


----------



## DJMetro (7 Oktober 2015)

Hmm, dann will ich mal sehen ob wir noch einen nachrüsten. Wie berechnet man denn, was für einen man benötigt?

Andi


----------



## JesperMP (7 Oktober 2015)

Welchen FU ist es ?
Beim Siemens FUs wird in Alarmbuffer gespeichert wenn der Zwischenkreis auf Max DC geht.

Andere Idéen:
Gibt es ekstreme Überspannungen in der Versorgung. Gibt es Gleichrichteranlagen (z.B. Schmelzanlagen), oder werden grossen Induktionen geschaltet ?


----------



## DJMetro (7 Oktober 2015)

Ist ein Movitrac B. Schwankungen soll es laut Kunden nicht geben. Sonst würden die Extruder bestimmt auch ausfallen.


----------



## JesperMP (7 Oktober 2015)

Laut der SEW Movitrac B Handbuch, gibt es die Fehler Codes F07 "DC Link overvoltage" und F04 "Brake Chopper".
Wenn einer von die kommt, konnte es andeuten dass das Problem durch regenerativen Strom erzeugt wird.
Leider sieht es aus, als ob die Störmeldungen nicht gepuffert werden.


----------



## Gleichstromer (7 Oktober 2015)

Ein Defekt durch Überspannung im Zwischenkreis dürfte eher unwahrscheinlich sein, das Gleichrichtermodul wird bestimmt mindestens 1200V Sperrspannung haben, da würde es dann auch die Zwischenkreiskondensatoren in Mitleidenschaft ziehen. Normalerweise schalten Umrichter bei DC-Überspannung ab und der Motor trudelt aus.

Bei 67kW wäre der DC-Strom im ZK 119A, dabei muss so ein Modul gut 300W Verlustwärme abführen. Wenn es dann nicht sauberst montiert und ordentlich gekühlt wird, kann ein Defekt (Bruch hartgelöteter Verbindungen oder Abheben von Bonddrähten im Modul) auch durch vorzeitige Alterung aufgrund der thermischen Belastung auftreten.

Auf dem seitlichen Bild sieht es zumindest so aus, als wäre oben die Anschlussfahne komplett abgehoben. Das Modul sieht nach IXYS aus, vielleicht da mal nachfragen.


----------



## RONIN (7 Oktober 2015)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Schwankungen soll es laut Kunden nicht geben.


Das sagen Sie immer..... 

An eine Überspannung im Zwischenkreis glaub ich auch nicht, dass fangen moderne Umrichter hinreichend ab oder gehen auf Störung.

Wir hatten mal was ähnliches dort sind uns auch immer wieder Umrichter (60kW Gebläse) nach ähnlicher Lebensdauer gestorben.
Damals hatten wir den Umrichter-Hersteller (Danfoss) damit beauftragt eine Analyse des Versorgungsnetzes zu machen.
Insbesondere in Hinsicht auch Oberwellen-Belastung des Netzes, etc.
Die hatten ihr Messgerät dann ein paar Tage drin und siehe da, das Netz war tatsächlich ziemlich bescheiden.
Große Oberwellen-Belastung, wahrscheinlich verursacht durch zig andere Umrichter und Verbraucher in der Fabrik.
Auch einige Kurzzeitschwankungen waren dabei.

Damals haben wir das Problem mit zusätzlichen Eingangsfiltern hinbekommen.

Ich würde mal SEW fragen ob Sie so etwas für dich machen können, kostet halt einen Obolus.


----------



## DJMetro (7 Oktober 2015)

Ja, der Gleichrichter ist von IXYS. Ist der VUO 190-16 NO7. 
Wärme als Ursache kann ich ausschließen. Direkt vor dem Umrichter ist ein Wasser/Luft Klimagerät in der Tür.

Andi


----------



## herbert.hoefkes (7 Oktober 2015)

Moin
Das sieht nach einem fehlenden netzfilter bzw. netzdrossel aus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doctorVLT (7 Oktober 2015)

Servus.
Ich will auch noch meinen "Senf" dazugeben.
Ist wohl etwas komisch.. sehe nur die Eingangskarte mit intakten Varistoren als Überspannungsschutz der noch OK scheint. Aneder Filterkondesatoren sind wohl auch OK. Trotzdem hats mächtig "gefetzt". Aber laut Bild auf der Eingangsseite L1/L2/L3.
Die Verbindungsstücke kenne ich so nicht aber auch da so nix zu sehen. 
Wie zuvor gesagt sollte es Funktionen der autom. Rampenverlängerung bei DC Anhebung geben...Überspannungssteuerung. Oder ansonsten mit Fehler das Gerät geschützt werden. Denke also nicht dass es motorseitig dazu kam. Eher netzseitig.
Unsymetrie am Eingang....hat er zuvor etwas gebrummt?. Denke dass Service zuvor wohl richtig neue Module getauscht und angezogen hat mit Drehmomentschlüssel und Paste und alles wie´s sein soll. Ansonsten kann auch das im Modul ne "Vorschädigung" sein.
Was ist mit DC- Kondensatoren? Sin ddie OK, wurden die auch getauscht? Kenne es dass die bei GR- Tausch/Fehler auch gewechselt werden.
Und eben neben Netzbelastung, Transiente durch Schalthandlung am Eingang bleibt noch eine Frage.....IT-Netz?
Bei Filtern in den Geräten gegen Erde....EMV -Ableitströme MUSS EMV-Schalter/Schraube oder so geöffnet werden.

Mal "netzseitig" prüfen. Kann mann über 24V extern Steuerkarte versorgen und Fehlerzustand/Speicher auslesen?


Gruß
DOC


----------



## Dr. Vacon (11 Oktober 2015)

Hat der FU eine integrierte Netzphasenüberwachung? 
Wenn nicht (oder diese deaktiviert), würde ich mal prüfen, ob alle drei Netzphasen am FU ankommen. 
Evtl. auch unter Last am (ausgetauschten) FU mal die DC-Spannung mitschreiben...

Könnte dann sein, daß bei nur zweiphasiger Einspeisung unter Vollast die noch arbeitenden Gleichrichterstrecken überlastet werden.
Nur ne Idee...

Bei zu hoher DC-Spannung gehen nach meiner Erfahrung häufiger (und zuerst) die Kondensatoren oder das Powerboard hoch...

LG
Mathias


----------



## Dr. Vacon (11 Oktober 2015)

Hat der FU eine integrierte Netzphasenüberwachung? 
Wenn nicht (oder diese deaktiviert), würde ich mal prüfen, ob alle drei Netzphasen am FU ankommen. 
Evtl. auch unter Last am (ausgetauschten) FU mal die DC-Spannung mitschreiben...

Könnte  dann sein, daß bei nur zweiphasiger Einspeisung unter Vollast die noch  arbeitenden Gleichrichterstrecken überlastet werden.
Nur ne Idee...

Bei zu hoher DC-Spannung gehen nach meiner Erfahrung häufiger (und zuerst) die Kondensatoren oder das Powerboard hoch...

LG
Mathias


----------



## gravieren (11 Oktober 2015)

Hi

Ist da eine Synchron oder ein Asynchronmotor verwendet worden  ?


----------

